# Tivo Desktop Transfer Problem



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm having problems transferring recordings from one of my two Tivos. The unit with the problem is an old Humax unit. I had problems transferring a few days ago, but when I restarted the Tivo, I was at least able to transfer 3 recordings before they started failing again. Now a reboot isn't resolving the problem.

I don't get any error messages except a transfer status of "Failed". I located and opened the Tivo transfer log file, but there's no further information there either. 

I can transfer from the other Tivo without a problem. I can also transfer between the two Tivos, both directions, without a problem.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I know it would be a PITA and time consuming, but it sounds like a possible work around is transferring from the Tivo with the problem to the other Tivo and then to the PC.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, it looks like I can't transfer from the Humax unit at all. I tried to transfer to the HD unit, and the transfer stalled. The blue indicator light remained on the Tivo HD until I restarted both units. 

I can access the Humax through a web browser and see the list of shows. But when I click on one to try to download it, I get an error "Server busy. Too many transfers in progress." 

How can I find out what's causing this to hang? I used to be able to transfer without a problem.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Check the To Do List for any "stuck" transfers and cancel them.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

There are no stuck items in the To Do list. That's why the error message makes no sense.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Try running the following from a browser:
http://<ip>/TiVoConnect?Command=ResetServer
(replace <ip> with the offending TiVo IP address)


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope. Didn't work. I tried both http:// and https://. Both load for a while and return a blank screen. I then tried transferring both from Tivo Desktop and from a browser. Neither works. Same problem.


----------



## ti69vo (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for turning me on to the Log files which I found in my user profile directory under \Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Logs. I'm here too frequently to resolve my unending TivoToGo transfer problems. I'm surprised to not see more use of these log files in these forums.

My latest problem included the all too familiar "Transfer Failed", "Server Busy", "Too many transfers in progress" problems. Fortunately it was solved with a reboot of the tivo series2.

The TivoTransfer.log had this line in it for each failure.
Error	DownloaderCb.cpp, DownloaderCb::error, 81 ...[time date stamp and id stuff]... Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg failed: error=4

So I guess my point is, while I was suspecting the TivoDesktop software to be the problem, it was the DVR's fault. Maybe error 81 means "Server Busy! I see it, but it won't cooperate. So go unfucqk your DVR before you break me too fool!"

And herein lies my first contribution back to the community


----------



## lorrhob06 (Aug 26, 2009)

I am having the exact same problem as the OP. I have searched and searched and while I found tons of posts about this issue I have yet to find an actual fix. Does anyone know what causes this? I get that it's the tivo box but how do I fix it? Everything else works fine and I'd hate to replace my tivo just because I can't transfer, but it kind of stinks that I can't transfer any programs.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can do manual transfers through the web interface. That would seem to indicate a problem with the Tivo Desktop software which I've found to be buggy.


----------



## ti69vo (Jul 27, 2009)

MAXWIN, you stated earlier that you can not transfer manually through the web interface. I think you better show us your transfer log. It's located in your user profile under \Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Logs.

I have no idea what a HUMAX is, so I might be out of my league with you, but 
In the mean time, here are some follow up questions.

You do have a couple gigs of harddrive space on the drive you are transferring your videos to right?

Have you used any of the tivo desktop reset options found under >> File >> Preferences >> Restart...[tab]?

Have you cleared your tivo desktop cache? That is also found in your profile next to the logs folder at \Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Cache
***************************************
LORRHOB, here are a bunch of things I learned that can aid in unfarking your TIVO DVR. I'm not recommending doing them all, or in this order. I'm just brain dumping here.

Some shows/movies are copyright protected and tivo recognizes that. I don;t know how this works because I get my TV via antenna which is never copyright protected.

If the same video is failing to transfer, then delete that video from the DVR and move on, because it could be the file that is crashing tivo desktop. Also check the folder where you are transferring files to, and make sure there are no corrupt files in that directory. A good indication is a file size of only a few megs in size compared to the 300 to 800 mb files usually created.

Do a soft restart of the DVR using the Tivo menu rather than pulling the plug.

Issue that ResetServer command from your web browser posted earlier in this thread (I'm restricted from posting links, so I can't include it here.).

Lastly there is this time intensive process of reseting the TivoTogo service on the DVR itself.

Log into the Manage My Account section at tivo.com.
Go to the DVR Preferences page, and deselect the Allow Transfers Option and type a new name in the Name field. Save your change, and log off.
Wait 30 minutes.
Go to the Messages and Settings->Account and System Information->System
Information page on your Tivo. The entry TivoToGo should be set to I,I,I, (indicating that you have turned off the ability to transfer programs from your Tivo. If the entry is set to a,a,a, it means that your changes have not yet taken effect.
To try to force an update, use the Messages and Settings ->Settings->Phone and Network->Connect to the Tivo Service Now option. Once the update is completed, wait 30 minutes.
Once your TivoToGo option is set to I,I,I, return to tivo.com and enable the Allow Transfers Option. Turn off your PC. Check for the TivoToGo option in 30 minute intervals until it is set to a,a,a.
Turn on your PC.
You should now be able to transfer programs from your Tivo.


----------



## MaxWin100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Previously, I wasn't able to transfer through the web interface. I restarted the Tivo, and then I could transfer using that method as long as I didn't attempt to transfer through the Tivo Desktop software. Once I use that, I get one show, and then the entire thing dies until another restart.

I have two Tivos, and I don't have this problem with the Tivo HD unit. The problem isn't with the destination hard drive. There's plenty of space, and I can transfer just fine repeatedly with the HD unit.


----------

